# Help - my cat refuses to use a litter tray



## maggot (Aug 23, 2014)

My 17 year old cat is having a stressful time at the moment. I am due to move house and would like her to use a litter tray instead of going outside. She refuses to do so, peeing either on the floor or in her bed. She has even done this when her bed is next to her food, which all the advice I have read suggest she should not do. I am at my wits end. I had planned that she would live with my son and his young family as my rental accommodation will not accept pets, but if she can't use a litter tray I am going to have to rehome her. Pee and poo on the floor do not mix with three young children. Any suggestions please as I don't want to lose my much loved pet.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

The thought of rehoming a 17 year old pet is so depressing.  All i can suggest is using a pheromone adapter to combat stress, or going to your vets to see if there is something wrong, cats get senile too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

maggot said:


> My 17 year old cat is having a stressful time at the moment. I am due to move house and would like her to use a litter tray instead of going outside. She refuses to do so, peeing either on the floor or in her bed. She has even done this when her bed is next to her food, which all the advice I have read suggest she should not do. I am at my wits end. I had planned that she would live with my son and his young family as my rental accommodation will not accept pets, but if she can't use a litter tray I am going to have to rehome her. Pee and poo on the floor do not mix with three young children. Any suggestions please as I don't want to lose my much loved pet.


There could be so many reasons she won't use the tray! You could try different litter? Or just add some drops of her own urine into the tray so she gets her Own scents! Make sure the tray is large and isn't too high! You could even try adding a bit of soil from your garden to the litter to encourage her! At 17yrs there is little or no chance of her finding a new home so I really pray you can sort out the problem for your lovely girl! X you could also try Zylkene capsules which I found worked really well for my cats stress. Let us know how it's going!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder if age may have something to do with it. She may have some arthritis and not willing to climb into a litter tray. She might have a urinary track infection or be in an early stage of a kidney disease. Can you take your cat to the vet next week to get her checked?


----------



## maggot (Aug 23, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I wonder if age may have something to do with it. She may have some arthritis and not willing to climb into a litter tray. She might have a urinary track infection or be in an early stage of a kidney disease. Can you take your cat to the vet next week to get her checked?


Thanks for the advice. However, I have done that and she is perfectly healthy.


----------



## maggot (Aug 23, 2014)

Soozi said:


> There could be so many reasons she won't use the tray! You could try different litter? Or just add some drops of her own urine into the tray so she gets her Own scents! Make sure the tray is large and isn't too high! You could even try adding a bit of soil from your garden to the litter to encourage her! At 17yrs there is little or no chance of her finding a new home so I really pray you can sort out the problem for your lovely girl! X you could also try Zylkene capsules which I found worked really well for my cats stress. Let us know how it's going!


I,ve tried all sorts of litters and trays without success. She is so used to going outside that she is reluctant to go anywhere else. It's not looking good. Vet has suggested keeping her in a crate for 2 weeks but that seems very cruel. I shall try the Zylkene capsules. Thanks.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

How long has it been since she last used a litter tray full time...maybe she just doesnt remember how?

rehoming a 17 year old cat will not be easy..and sadly might not have the best out come. i hope you find something that helps soon.


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

As I understand it you keep her inside in order to train her to use the tray and she's never done so?

Maybe starting with some puppy pads on the hot spots would help? Trying soil rather than commercial litter, as suggested, sounds logical to me, although I am no expert. 

You mention she pees on the floor and in her bed, where does she poo? 

I really hope you guys can sort this, as it's really sad, she must be really confused after having a routine for so long.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rehoming a 17 year old cat with litter tray issues will be nigh on impossible. How sad to uproot her at this time in her life :sad:
I agree she may have just forgotten how to use a tray as it's a long time since she was a kitten! I don't agree with the vet, however I would consider crating her for short periods, in a large crate with plenty of room for a small bed, food and litter tray. This may remind her how to use one?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you read the first post, the cat is already going to be re-homed, to the OPs son, a household with three young children in it. She's already losing her home, that it is a family member to the OP will not make much difference to kitty at her age, it will still be a strange home with strange people, and small children which she is obviously not used to.

Please, if you must move, find a place where you can take your cat, too. It's just wrong to make her get used to anyone else at her age. This is when she needs you most.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keeping her confined in a small space for two weeks to teach her how to use a litter tray is certainly less cruel than her not having a home with you.

What tests did she have done at the vet? What were her blood work results? Did the vet do a urinalysis or urine culture? Was an x ray done to evaluate arthritis?

Are you using an unscented litter?

Have you put her "accidents" into her litter box, so she knows what it is for?


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

^^I actually got the idea that the son's family would move in with the cat and the OP would move out, but now seeing your post I realise I may be wrong.


----------



## mrr26 (Jun 12, 2015)

maggot said:


> Thanks for the advice. However, I have done that and she is perfectly healthy.


My vet held a seminar for cat owners and when this question was posed replied that few cats can't resist sand (as anyone with a sandpit will know) . Sand doesn't have the absorbancy or deodorant properties of commercial litter. Try pure sand the tray until she uses it, then mix with litter ,gradually increasing the proportion of litter until it is 100%. Good luck


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@mrr26 - hi there, I like your suggestion.  I see the OP last posted 10 months ago and may have resolved the issue since. But perhaps she will read your post and come back and tell us what happened with her cat.


----------

